# NEW WR BLD 3X3 30.90''



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 11, 2010)

Alejandro Orozco Casillas has just broken the WR for 3x3 BLD with a timne of 30.90'' in Tulancingo Open 2010
Video soon_!!!!!!!!

EDIT:
Here's the video:




CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

O_O


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2010)

wut.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Haiyan's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2010)

wut


----------



## MrData (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## BigSams (Dec 11, 2010)

wat.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

dumbfounded


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

That's what's up!
Nice job! Congrats!
I read the title as new wr-3x3 lol.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## Wassaren (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## Slash (Dec 11, 2010)

wat

EDIT: I wrote a simple 'wat' cause it looked nice that there are 3 'wat'-s in one page. No that we have kind of more pages I change it.


I can only say that he really really deserved it! I remember Mike mentioning him as 'his new BLD hero' So now he really is

Muy bueno hecho hombre, saca más WRs!
(It might mean nonsense, sorry if it does...)


----------



## Anthony (Dec 11, 2010)

Mexican WR wat


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 11, 2010)

Wat!! Can't wait to see the vid


----------



## Otávio C. (Dec 11, 2010)

AWESOME!!

i was waiting for a new BLD WR


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## koreancuber (Dec 11, 2010)

what the....


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

I really really REALLY hope there's a decent video of this that at least makes it possible to reconstruct the solve. 
I bet Haiyan wasn't expecting his record to be broken this year itself  Heck I didn't even think it would be broken by next year


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice, I knew he could do it! Congratulations!


----------



## Otávio C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Diniz said that Haiyan did a sub 20 seconds solve '-'


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2010)

Whut


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2010)

*WHUT.*


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

meh :3


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 11, 2010)

unit of power


----------



## flan (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

C-c-combo breaker!


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 11, 2010)

no good people in north america allowed


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2010)

He already is closing in on the 4x4x4 WR as well. Daaaang this guy's good.


----------



## proof (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW...Waiting to see the video~


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Speedcubin'?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

Woah. 
Is this the part where we adopt Mexico as part of the USA and call it Texico?


----------



## Tomas1988 (Dec 11, 2010)

Alejandro, genio y figura!!!


¿cuales fueron sus otros tiempos?


----------



## porkynator (Dec 12, 2010)

Couple of weeks ago I saw a video where he did a 30.xx in a McDonald's... so, nothing to say, he deserves this WR.
Edit: here it is


----------



## Forte (Dec 12, 2010)

wr


----------



## flan (Dec 12, 2010)

so its not official....


wat

edit im an idiot!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2010)

Wooooo, Mexicans representing! =]


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 12, 2010)

Wat


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2010)

Your Mother said:


> Wat


 
Your username. 
:fp


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

wat

That is amazing to hear it go to someone else.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2010)

taco.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> taco.


 
An Alot taco?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 12, 2010)

Wat


----------



## maggot (Dec 12, 2010)

wat


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

[off-topic]
Apparently I have been away from speedsolving for such a long time that I don't understand any of the stuff that is going on here anymore. Has it really become normal now to just say "Wat"???? Acting as dumb as possible and doing that in a big group is something I just don't understand.
[/off-topic] 

I hope there will be a video and I hope that there will be a very positive influence for South-America. They now have more WR's as North-America where speedcubing has been popular for a much longer


----------



## Diniz (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> [off-topic]
> Apparently I have been away from speedsolving for such a long time that I don't understand any of the stuff that is going on here anymore. Has it really become normal now to just say "Wat"???? Acting as dumb as possible and doing that in a big group is something I just don't understand.
> [/off-topic]
> 
> I hope there will be a video and I hope that there will be a very positive influence for *South-America*. They now have more WR's as North-America where speedcubing has been popular for a much longer


 What South-America has to do with it?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 12, 2010)

wat


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 12, 2010)

Diniz said:


> What South-America has to do with it?


 
It is South-America, not South America.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Please stop with the "wats."
They got old after the -1st post.

OP: Congrats, man!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Please stop with the "wats."
> They got old after the* -*1st post.
> 
> OP: Congrats, man!


 
Wow. It got old before it started. xD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

Meh.



WAT


----------



## i am cuber (Dec 12, 2010)

i was dying to watch the video


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

You still are.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 12, 2010)

Or did he actually die, so that he's not dying anymore?

Anyway, fantastic! Really nice!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2010)

:O

Yeah, I really hope there's a good video. There's no excuse not to film someone like that in HD all the time.


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 12, 2010)

So much for Haiyan Memory, The world record cube.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice time!

I think Haiyan will be very unhappy when he hears this... amazing time though, it's nice to see another BLD pro out there.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy cow that's really fast!!!!


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2010)

who wat.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe is it just me, but I am so happy about this record! Haiyan was the king of blind for so long and it makes me smile to know that he might have lost even a little of his influence. His name won't even be on the WCA records page any more.

The official results are not up yet on the WCA website so I hope this is not a hoax. 

Wat


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

Baian Liu said:


> It is South-America, not South America.


Either I missed something, someone is being politically oversensitive, or someone is flaming:
South America and South-America are the same to me. Southern United States is something completely different of course
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_America

(I deserve a facepalm)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ttern=Alejandro+Orozco+Casillas&search=Search
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ttern=Alejandro+Orozco+Casillas&search=Search
....and I just found out that Mexico is North America, not South. I guess I need to do some more travelling


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 12, 2010)

yes I don't like Haiyan


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2010)

butbutbutbutbutbutbutbut

wat

Haiyan's going to send in the flying monkeys.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 12, 2010)

Watch out for some more Haiyan rants.


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Either I missed something, someone is being politically oversensitive, or someone is flaming:
> South America and South-America are the same to me. Southern United States is something completely different of course
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_America
> 
> ...


 
Oh, I thought you were and saying that Mexico is south of America instead of South America.


----------



## proof (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> (I deserve a facepalm)
> ....and I just found out that Mexico is North America, not South. I guess I need to do some more travelling


 
Haha~~~
I give you a :fp


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> who wat.


btw do you know what "EG" stands for? Erik and Guimmoind 

Not Guimmoind but Guimond 

Nice record 30.90 Wow

I will be obliged to subscribe to the cube world federation and participate. I might be beaten in 2011 fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo

GG


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> btw do you know what "EG" stands for? Erik and Guimmoind
> 
> Not Guimmoind but Guimond
> 
> ...


 
it actually stands for Erik-Gunnar, but I guess you can think you are important enough.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2010)

Yea and don't tell me, tell killermanp0. He's the one that's confused.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> it actually stands for Erik-Gunnar, but I guess you can think you are important enough.


 
No it stands for Evil Geniuses, the Starcraft 2 proteam


----------



## feifucong (Dec 12, 2010)

Haiyan will be stimulated and after 3 years, sth will happen... waiting...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 12, 2010)

Haiyan will have 5 rounds of BLD to try to break this record.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, that was unexected.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 12, 2010)

wut. O______o


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow....I honestly thought Haiyan's record would stand a bit longer. Wow.


----------



## kutuan (Dec 12, 2010)

still no video? 

cant wait.... amazing !


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 12, 2010)

Did Guimond just say he would participate in 2011 competitions?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah this is so depressing..


----------



## Truncator (Dec 12, 2010)

Whoa


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Did Guimond just say he would participate in 2011 competitions?


 
I get the impression that he still thinks he has the bld WR. I'm not sure if he understands how we do bld solving in competition these days. But I get the impression that he is saying that if his old times are beaten then he will compete.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> I get the impression that he still thinks he has the bld WR. I'm not sure if he understands how we do bld solving in competition these days. But I get the impression that he is saying that if his old times are beaten then he will compete.


 I didn't even know he had the record...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to vote for this thread as the best thread of the year. A totally amazing new 3x3x3 BLD world record, breaking Haiyan's record, and a wonderful Guimond post, all in the same thread. Sweet!

And to Alejandro, congratulations! I suspected this was coming - anyone with the speed and accuracy he had in his first competition was certain to be at the top by his second one.

I'm really curious to see what comes out of 4x4x4 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD, and multiBLD - apparently all of those events are also being held.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 12, 2010)

Haiyan is going to be pissed


----------



## jonathan90 (Dec 12, 2010)

theres is a video on facebook: http://http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000208306111#!/video/video.php?v=477557927982, congratulations alex, i knew it¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## zenzzzz (Dec 12, 2010)

WAT!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

jonathan90 said:


> theres is a video on facebook: http://http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000208306111#!/video/video.php?v=477557927982, congratulations alex, i knew it¡¡¡¡¡


[facebook]477557927982[/facebook]


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> video


 
Memo...Solve... put cube down - GASP - WR!! ...


*EARTHQUAKE*


----------



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

Inspiring :tu, I'm liking the orientation BR.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 12, 2010)

wat


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2010)

It's funny how Haiyan went from an enormous 10 second lead over the nearest competitor to second place just like that.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 12, 2010)

10 second inspection...0_0. I'm sure Haiyan is at home practicing BLD like a mad man.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 12, 2010)

Haiyan must be feeling real BAD,difference of just 0.04 seconds,WTF.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats Alejandro, I can't wait to see what you do with 4, 5, and multi.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 12, 2010)

Poor Haiyan(I mean the cube), It's not the WR cube anymore.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I'm going to vote for this thread as the best thread of the year. A totally amazing new 3x3x3 BLD world record, breaking Haiyan's record, and a wonderful Guimond post, all in the same thread. Sweet!


 
THIS!

Congrats!

I'm your NUMBER ONE FAN lol


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> btw do you know what "EG" stands for? Erik and Guimmoind
> 
> Not Guimmoind but Guimond
> 
> ...


 
Good for you Gaétan that you corrected that spelling mistake of your name in that signature that was based on a chat (so no, Gaétan didn't think he was important enough, he corrected someone that made fun of him and did that in a stupid way)

I hope you will finally compete. You have made so many crazy videos and claims that it is time you showed what you are really capable of. Except for the video-link, this was probably your best post. One thing though, it is not "cube world federation", it is WCA: World Cube Association

...Just watched the video twice. It looks like he starts solving at 10.93 and that means sub 20 execution with a blindfolded method. Also, perfect stop, probably so hard that it caused that earthquake


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2010)

I think maybe we should rename it to Cube World Federation.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 12, 2010)

well i just intended to get up to have some water, and the video made me completely refreshed ;p


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 12, 2010)

Otávio C. said:


> Diniz said that Haiyan did a sub 20 seconds solve '-'


 yes.


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 19.69S is my personal best single.


----------



## blah (Dec 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I think maybe we should rename it to Cube World Federation.


So like, Cube WoRld Federation = CWRF, pronounced as QQWREF?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 12, 2010)

that's it, they're crazy


----------



## maxiovane (Dec 12, 2010)

wat


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 12, 2010)

That memo was like 10-10.5s. I thought this WR would be broken eventually, but I thought it would be someone else. Insane BLD. :tu

Also, why is Avg travelling so much when he doesn't even know where Mexico is?


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Good for you Gaétan that you corrected that spelling mistake of your name in that signature that was based on a chat (so no, Gaétan didn't think he was important enough, he corrected someone that made fun of him and did that in a stupid way)


 
Actually the person in question was blatantly ignorant which was why it was so funny


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> That memo was like 10-10.5s. I thought this WR would be broken eventually, but I thought it would be someone else. Insane BLD. :tu
> 
> Also, why is Avg travelling so much when he doesn't even know where Mexico is?


 Avg is travelling so much BECAUSE he doesn't even know where Mexico is! The best way to learn is to just go there! I didn't know much about Asia so I am going to try visiting every country (except New Guinea, to dangerous) and while I am close, Australia, New Zealand and Fiji as well. Unfortunately I won't have enough money for South America or Africa, I might make another trip 10 years later though


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 12, 2010)

The video looks reconstruct-able. Does anyone have the scramble?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2010)

lalalalalalala =D


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Avg is travelling so much BECAUSE he doesn't even know where Mexico is! The best way to learn is to just go there! I didn't know much about Asia so I am going to try visiting *every country (except New Guinea*, to dangerous) and while I am close, Australia, New Zealand and Fiji as well. Unfortunately I won't have enough money for South America or Africa, I might make another trip 10 years later though


 
Every country? Even North Korea?


----------



## irontwig (Dec 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Every country? Even North Korea?


 
Even [Insert country in the Middle East]?


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2010)

Turkmenistan.

Also, go Alejandro!


----------



## gigtell (Dec 12, 2010)

kablamow


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 12, 2010)

waat! CCA got pwnt


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 12, 2010)

Wooo! Haiyan got pwned


----------



## MagicYio (Dec 12, 2010)

Wat.


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 12, 2010)

awesome o.o
congrats


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Even [Insert country in the Middle East]?


 
I tried North Korea, but it was just after the submarine incident and the border was entirely closed. I might try again, but it isn't on my schedule anymore unless I visit my girlfriend in Japan again.
I will not go to the Middle East. Pakistand (and maybe Afganistan) will be the most west I will go. I started my travel in Egypt though. The Middle East isn't as dangerous as people might think. Africa is FAR worse


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I will not go to the Middle East. *Pakistand*


Perhaps you should learn a bit more about it before you travel there.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow. That is crazy fast. :O


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 12, 2010)

I think he uses freestyle... (or not?)
it's a great time, even if i know that haian has a PB at home of 19.xx XD


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes he uses freestyle.
And why do people keep mentioning Haiyan's PB like it matters?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yes he uses freestyle.
> And why do people keep mentioning Haiyan's PB like it matters?


 
I'd like to know what Alejandro's PB is. I bet it's a good bit better than 30.90.


----------



## Carlos (Dec 12, 2010)

Arnaud,

Your post will make the sense you wished if you use "Latin-America" instead, if I got what you meant.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I suspected this was coming - anyone with the speed and accuracy he had in his *first *competition was certain to be at the top by his *second *one.



You mean third and fourth.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Perhaps you should learn a bit more about it before you travel there.


I write too much, to fast. Pakistan (and....) became Pakistand



Carlos said:


> Arnaud,
> 
> Your post will make the sense you wished if you use "Latin-America" instead, if I got what you meant.


 No, I just thought there were 2 American continents (north and south) and that on the north it was only Canada and the USA. Latin, Central, etc I didn't even care about


----------



## ianography (Dec 12, 2010)

woah mamma.


----------



## 4. (Dec 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I tried North Korea, but it was just after the submarine incident and the border was entirely closed. I might try again, but it isn't on my schedule anymore unless I visit my girlfriend in Japan again.
> I will not go to the Middle East. Pakistand (and maybe Afganistan) will be the most west I will go. I started my travel in Egypt though. The Middle East isn't as dangerous as people might think. Africa is FAR worse


 
You should come to Iceland


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have to admit, before Alejandro broke the bld NAR I thought Mexico was South America too =p


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2010)

blah said:


> So like, Cube WoRld Federation = CWRF, pronounced as QQWREF?


 
hahahahaha

YES


----------



## Karth (Dec 12, 2010)

That was amazing,


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Dec 12, 2010)

I think we have to say:
FELICIDADES ALEJANDRO


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

Stefan said:


> You mean third and fourth.


 
Wow, that's pathetic of me. I was going on what I thought I remembered to be true, without checking it. I guess I just didn't count anything before his first official big cube BLD attempt.


----------



## Carlos (Dec 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> No, I just thought there were 2 American continents (north and south) and that on the north it was only Canada and the USA. Latin, Central, etc I didn't even care about


Latin-America is america without USA and Canada, basically. I said you would manage to say what you meant if you have said the term "Latin", not that you thought about this term or that you even care about.

Anyway, congrats to Orozco.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 13, 2010)

Too bad the WR wasn't a sub 30 solve, but anyway it is just amazing.
There is a better video wich I hope will be soon uploaded.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 13, 2010)

The WCA records page needs to be updated. It would be good to see all of the results.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.
Here is the video


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing.
He kinda looks like Rowe.
Nice job!
and with f2!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol failed fistbump at :57

And at least now we know he uses an F2


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

I laughed at :57. An amazing solve and celebration.


----------



## Joël (Dec 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *WHUT.*


 
This.

Congratulations!


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 13, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just now saw this. Good lord. Incredible.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations!
Very Inspiring! and depressing at the same time...

Why would HZ be pissed that he finally has a "worthy adversary"?
I would love to see Guimond compete!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 
There is a video, you know.


----------



## Edward (Dec 13, 2010)

He's so smooth :O


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations. I think someday the BLD WR should be 19.++ . Wish you get faster speed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Congratulations. I think someday the BLD WR should be 19.++ . Wish you get faster speed.


 
Ha, I think that will be quite some time. (Although I've said this before concerning 3x3 speed...)


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've asked this before but..does anyone have the scramble?


----------



## Escher (Dec 13, 2010)

ya not bad.


----------



## Slash (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it was sub10 memo, cause it take ~1 sec to take down the cover.
Nice job!


----------



## Godmil (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh, there's still colour on that Sheng En logo, the cube must have been brand new


----------



## EricReese (Dec 13, 2010)

The stickers seemed faded somewhat (from what i saw). The F2 logo (white side) on my shengen F2 is very good quality so just because its not faded on his doesn't mean its new.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I was mostly joking. Anyway, brilliant video, he makes it look easy


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 13, 2010)

GOGOGO official sub 30 xD


----------



## Alejandro (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, my name is Alejandro Orozco, for people who have been asking for the scramble, here it is, I also wrote the solution.
white up and green in front.

U2R2BD2BL2B'U2FL2D'B'U'R'D'F2URD2BF'
YZ'
corners
[R2,U'LU]^L'U'
[L2,U'R'U]^YU'
[U',RDR']

edges
[M',UL'U']^D
[UM'U',R]^l
[UM'U',R']^X'
L'ULU'M'UL'U'l ( [M,ULU']^X this one is more optimal but slower)
[M2,U'L2U]^X

parity
L2Y'l'-RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'-lYL2


greetings


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2010)

Alejandro said:


> Hi, my name is Alejandro Orozco, for people who have been asking for the scramble, here it is, I also wrote the solution.
> white up and green in front.


 
Urgh, my Java is behaving miserable. Does this work for anybody?

yz'//corners[L'U':[R2,U'LU]][yU':[L2,U'R'U]][U',RDR']//edges[D:[M',UL'U']][l:[UM'U',R]][x':[UM'U',R']]L'ULU'M'UL'U'l[x:[M2,U'L2U]]//parityL2y'l''RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U''lyL2


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

Alejandro said:


> Hi, my name is Alejandro Orozco, for people who have been asking for the scramble, here it is, I also wrote the solution.
> white up and green in front.
> 
> U2R2BD2BL2B'U2FL2D'B'U'R'D'F2URD2BF'
> ...


 Sorry, I don't seem to understand the solution.
What does this mean? [R2,U'LU]^L'U'. What are the brackets and "^" for?


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think that's how commutators are written out....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Urgh, my Java is behaving miserable. Does this work for anybody?
> 
> yz'//corners[L'U':[R2,U'LU]][yU':[L2,U'R'U]][U',RDR']//edges[D:[M',UL'U']][l:[UM'U',R]][x':[UM'U',R']]L'ULU'M'UL'U'l[x:[M2,U'L2U]]//parityL2y'l''RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U''lyL2


Not for me. It won't even display what the end result of the cube looks like. The Java is blank except for the words "RubiksPlayer 6.2.57 etc etc.."


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I think that's how commutators are written out....


:fp I still don't know what commutators are.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2010)

I hadn't seen this notation before, but:

[A,B]^C = C (A B A' B') C'


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> :fp I still don't know what commutators are.


 
And instead of asking what commutators are here, you should go search for what they are.

This is the notation Alejandro used:
[A,B] is a commutator. It is solved as A B A' B'.
C^D is a conjugate. It is solved as D C D'. Or, [A,B]^C is solved as C A B A' B' C'.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> And instead of asking what commutators are here, you should go search for what they are.
> 
> This is the notation Alejandro used:
> [A,B] is a commutator. It is solved as A B A' B'.
> C^D is a conjugate. It is solved as D C D'. Or, [A,B]^C is solved as C A B A' B' C'.


I wasn't asking what it meant, but thanks.
What method does he use?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the solution of the cube. The link that Lucas Garron posted is wrong, but I do not know why...
I just copied the solution another time and voila:
yz' //corners [L'U':[R2,U'LU]] [yU':[L2,U'R'U]] [U',RDR'] //edges [D:[M',UL'U']] [l:[UM'U',R]] [x':[UM'U',R']] L'ULU'M'UL'U'l [x:[M2,U'L2U]] //parity L2y'l'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'lyL2


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2010)

89 moves STM/ ~19-20s exec = ~4.5 TPS. Ridiculous.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> :fp I still don't know what commutators are.


 


TheMachanga said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > And instead of asking what commutators are here, you should go search for what they are.
> ...



The use of the :fp implies that you would like to know, whether you do or not. Also, it's fairly unusual for someone on this forum to say that they don't know something simply as a statement of fact.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2010)

Congratulations to Gabriel.
Haiyan's got to be annoyed with 2nd-17th fastest singles.


----------



## riffz (Dec 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> 89 moves STM/ ~19-20s exec = ~4.5 TPS. Ridiculous.


 
This is why Faz practicing BLD is scary.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you think that this amazing WR will be the last one this year....?!


----------



## clincher (Dec 16, 2010)

He didn't seem that excited about the 30.28, I'm guessing he's gotten quite a few sub 30s


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2010)

clincher said:


> He didn't seem that excited about the *30.90*, I'm guessing he's gotten quite a few sub 30s


 
Fixed.


----------



## Toad (Dec 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Fixed.


 
Don't fix summin' that ain't broke!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24238-Alejandro-Orozco-30.28-3x3-BLD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> Do you think that this amazing WR will be the last one this year....?!


 
Possibly. 2010 is coming to an end.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Fixed.


 
No, not fixed. He meant 30.28, not 30.90. There was an unofficial video posted recently of a 30.28 solve that he did.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> No, not fixed. He meant 30.28, not 30.90. There was an unofficial video posted recently of a 30.28 solve that he did.


 
Thank you. Because obviously Toad did not point that out. Thank you for your help. It was very needed.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Thank you. Because obviously Toad did not point that out. Thank you for your help. It was very needed.


 
No sir, thank you for your great help in fixing it. Thank you for your help. It was very needed.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Dec 16, 2010)

wot


----------



## demma (Dec 16, 2010)

Felicitaciones para Alejandro, un orgullo para toda Latinoamérica.
Saludos!


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

The girls standing in the doorway in the background were clueless and just clapped because everyone else did lol. anyway, amazing solve. I don't know how ya did it.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 3, 2011)

its pretty sad how the former world record holder couldve beaten his record but can't due to unsportsmanlike conduct


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 3, 2011)

wat wat


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

10 second memo!!! thats frickin amazing!!!!! good job on the WR!!!!!


----------



## Kabuthunk (Jan 5, 2011)

oprah62 said:


> That's what's up!
> Nice job! Congrats!
> I read the title as new wr-3x3 lol.


 
Same here. I was thinking 'now I KNOW that the world record is a helluva lot less than 30 seconds'. Aaaand then I saw the BLD.

That was pretty insane though. Only a little bit of looking, and then he was turning it like he barely had to think about what he was doing.


----------

